# Be My Parent



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Firstly apologies for not posting more, I have been following all your stories, but felt I couldn't post anything I know I'm   
We went to Panel last week and were approved to adopt. I have since been looking on BMP, there are a few children on there who "caught my eye" I just wondered if anyone has adopted, or made an enquiry about a child/ren in BMP. are they really harder to place children with lots of problems, why haven't they been placed vis their LA.
I have read some of their profiles and I know SS have to air on the side of caution, and that no child's development can be guaranteed, but sometimes it just seems they paint such a bleak picture.
You'd have thought we were use to this by now, but last time we adopted it wasn't mainstream, so I feel like a bit of a first timer.
Thanks in advance for your responses, I may brave the proper adoption thread   
Fiona


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Our son was in BMP, but he had already been linked to us by then. We made several enquires about children from both BMP and CWW, we were with an VA though and our SW was happy for us to make enquires ourselves, friends of ours with the same agency used to let their SW know if they were interested in any children as their SW liked to make the enquires herself.
Some children are in the publication's because they need to be moved out of area so they are not all harder to place children.


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Miny Moo,

Thanks for your reply - how amazing that you had already been matched to your son. I will keep looking on BMP, I have enquired about one child, but having has contact with the SW know it's not right for us.

Thanks Alot

Fiona


----------



## elmoeleven (Jul 14, 2007)

hi fiona1

we have enqiured about a child on BMP too!

elmo!


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Elmo

How exciting. Do you know if you are going to
Proceed?


----------



## elmoeleven (Jul 14, 2007)

we are only at the beginning of our adoption journey so sadly its unlikely, but its a little boy and he is 5 so there is the possibility he could still be around if/when we are approved.


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

How exciting, fingers crossed for you x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Fiona, our girls were in BMP too and were with an LA. We had to adopt out of county as were having 2 siblings. Our s/w found them and enquired on our behalf. The only thing i will say about BMP is that because its so widely spread there is normally alot of interest. In our case there were 4-5 potential couples, luckily for us we were the first they wanted to see.

Best of luck to you both xxxx


----------



## Tulipwishes (Nov 20, 2011)

I can remember feeling so excited when BMP dropped through the letter box.

I don't think they are all hard to place children, as has been said some need to go out of area, or they may be sibling groups.

Good luck xx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Boleyn &  Sweets. Thanks for your reply. We have only just been to panel so  wait for a while, but it's intresting to know success stories from BMP


----------



## Daizy (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Fiona, 

Firstly good luck with the next stage of your journey.

This is just my personal opinion, borne out of my own experience (and much will depend on your relationship with your social worker) however I’d recommend letting your social worker link you. 
Our social worker was pretty bossy (or to put it a bit more fair, extremely good at her job), and she ‘advised’ us in her own inimitable way NOT to look at BMP. Post approval, she was adamant that we give her the chance to match us within our own authority (because that way she’d have first hand information about the child - she was wary of important information being glossed over). 
Matching is a very individual thing, our SW got the measure of us spot on during home study – we said we could cope with an older child and with a sizeable degree of uncertainty, but actually we couldn’t have and she recognised that. She let us look at one profile (she had others, but held them back, said they would all pose too much of a challenge - wouldn’t allow us to even look for fear of our heart ruling our head) and that was our daughters, who had been in the care of our LA since birth, and presented the least in way of challenges/uncertainty you’re likely to find in adoption. 

D x


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Daisy

Thanks for your reply, my gutt feeling is to let our sw do her job, as you say, she knows us. She was actually our sw for our 1st adoption too. I have faith that she found us the perfect child before, and she will do it again. 

I hope she doesn't let us down

Fiona x


----------

